# Spray paint removal from MTB carbon fiber frame



## dutchman59 (May 28, 2012)

I bought this bike used. Previous owner was into the Stealth look. He bought some matte black spray paint and covered everything. I want to remove the black paint and review the original look. What product is out there I can use?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

PaintLifting | Composite Paint Removal


----------

